# Anyway to revert back to non transparent Rosie?



## watchingmyselfsleep (Jul 17, 2011)

It seems that with every single new rom, even the new das bamf froyo, the stock sense launcher has a bit of lucidity. Is there anyway to revert back to the original fully colored rosie launcher?

Thanks very much in advanced!


----------



## allchannels99 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to revert to the transparent one.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

you might want to go back to stock rooted rom for that look. thats why they are called custom roms.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I would also like it sans-transparency, but dont want to lose the functionality of the custom built roms. So, I will add a "me too" to this thread, since I dont know how to do it myself :/

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty870 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here are some mods for gingeritis v1.2x http://www.themikmik.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=327&t=2612 if they can be of any use?


----------

